# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Saint Barth Dental 2018 is ON!!!

## evening

Our attendees love Saint Barth and will not let a hurricane damper their spirit. 

They, like us, believe the best way to support the island is to come, dine out, and shop! 

 :cool:  :cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## fandango

Can you please post more information about this please. Thank you

----------


## fins85258

http://www.saintbarthdental.com/

----------

